# Hoyt Magnatec ZR200?



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

One of the finest bows Hoyt ever made. 

Mine at 70#, 29" draw would shoot a 500 grain arrow around 240 fps. Not a speed burner by today's standards, but ever so easy to shoot. I've never been much on light arrows to get speed to brag about anyways. Much more accurate in my hands than the new bows.

Mine has Cam and a half cams, which IMO is a plus as you can adjust the draw length.

Did I mention that this bow is lots easier to shoot well than the new bows?


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

i had one on here and sold it for $150 just the bow. It wast a bad bow. didnt seem like anything special either. i would say it was a great hunting bow if thats what your looking to do. i think the were made around 2004-2005


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/spo/1956117209.html

my local craigslist - 200 bucks - better look around some more


----------



## The Answer (Sep 25, 2010)

Magnatec was made from 1999 to 2003 Real nice shooting bow. But lie most older bows, they do not hold their value.

As for better for $400? There are many in the classifieds. The 09-10 Alphamaxes are going between $500-$550


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

ZR200 limbs. The XT2000 limbs were the better. I still use my 2000 model for hunting (Red Line Cam), 380 gr arrow / 270 fps.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

They, and the MagnaTec Sport, were Hoyt's low end models with cast magnesium risers. They were later sold as the Reflex Grizzly and Excursion as well. Good bows. No frills hunting machine that's rather forgiving to shoot, pretty light and can be made very quiet. Basically a cast riser UltraTec, but the ZR series limbs are cheaper and less efficient than the laminated XT limbs.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I think 400 is a little steep for that bow even if it does have accessories. Chck ebay if you want a good idea of what a fair market value is.

I know some folks say they shot their bow 100 times or less, truth is I have no clue how many times my bow has been shot... why?... because I didn't count how many times. Who does that really?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

$400.00 is too much ... But it is an awesome hunting bow .


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

i have a mt sport for sale that has never been set up and want 175 plus shipping bare bow ill do 250 set up


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Never setup? It has sight and rest on it now. Or, do you mean never shot? Good price though and nice bow.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

it had accessories bolted to it but never had the nock set. its never been shot


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

I agree, 400 is a little steep. Even though it has not been shot, it is still 7 - 10 years old. 200 -250 max IMO. The accessories from that time frame are probably outdated also.


----------



## notoriouskattt (Jan 21, 2005)

400 is too much I bought mine for 350 3 seasons ago. It is a sweet hunting bow. At 60 lbs i get about 245 fps with a 400 grain arrow. Never thought to crank it up becuase I get passthroughs, a smooth draw, and flat out to 30 yards with one pin.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I still have my Magnetec.I bought mine like 5 or 6 years ago set up for 400.Mine has xt2000 limbs though.Thats way to much for that bow.You can buy 2010 model bows off the classifieds on here for that much.Just my opinion but you can look around and do much better.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

think everyones got it pinened, $400 is steep! heck id sell my katera XL for $400


----------



## rowell67 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just picked one up for 102.00
What a steal









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

